# Is chinadistrib legit?



## Keylogger (Aug 28, 2018)

Anyone already bought something from chinadistrib?

They have good products but having to pay large amount scares me...
and the site doesn't even have https...

Is it legit?


----------



## Mark2333 (Aug 29, 2018)

you plan to buy what from them?


----------



## KennYMcCormick (Nov 14, 2018)

Yeah, it is legit.
But you need to order for 500$ min.


----------

